# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  How much of a daily hassle is a Hair System?

## Westonci

Im thinking about getting one.

----------


## inspects

> Im thinking about getting one.


 Google it...I haven't heard of anyone actually getting one on this forum, lot of talk, but never seen any posts or pictures of actual hair systems here.

I do know the technology is much better now than ever...but there is a lot of reoccurring costs involved.

----------


## Cob984

Ill let you know, im a few weeks away from one

----------


## Jrw651

Yeah let me know, I just ordered a partial piece for the temples. Won't be getting it for another 6 weeks though

----------


## lvlace

There is no way for anyone to know if wearing will be a "daily hassle." I have been wearing for years.  I have no daily hassles.  I attach and I am good for at least 3 weeks....more commonly 4 weeks.  I post a reminder on a calendar that reminds me when I am approaching 4 weeks.  Otherwise, I would not have a clue.

Everyone is different.  Read some of the posts on hairloss forums devoted exclusively to hairsystems.  Some wearers are in crisis every day.  The majority of "wearers" go through life with little or no issues.  I suspect most never even read this or other forums related to hair systems. They wear with few if any issues.

Hairsystems are very inexpensive.  Do not get suckered into buying one from one of the vendors selling overpriced systems with extended contracts.  Virtually all systems today come from China.  The only difference is the price charged by the "salon" versus the internet retailer.

A learning curve exists in the beginning for a new wearer.  But it should be a short curve.  Good luck.

----------


## Jrw651

Have you ever tried a front partial piece?  Any success with those or do you use a full piece?

----------


## lvlace

> Have you ever tried a front partial piece?  Any success with those or do you use a full piece?


 I wear a "topper" as opposed to a partial or a "full cap."  I have made a partial that I spliced into the front of an existing topper that needed repair.  Recently I made a partial for the back of a topper because I wanted to extend the length (front to back) of the hairpiece.  I learned to ventilate several years ago because I wanted to keep my pieces looking fresh.  Over time (actually a fairly short time) a hairpiece looses hair. The loss of hair becomes more noticeable at the hairline.  Ventilation solves this issue quite easily.  I also fill in hair loss on top, the sides and the back as necessary.  

In your post you do not mention the size of your partial.  I am assuming it is a partial intended to fill in hair at the hairline.  If so it probably spans the hairline from temple to temple and is perhaps somewhere between a 1/2" to 1 1/2" at its deepest point. Conceivably it could be greater than 1 1/2" depending on your particular situation.  As long as it is attached securely with an adhesive and/or tape combination that works you should not need to be concerned about lift.  Also the density, color and blend (how the hair on the partial blends into your real hair) is particularly important for a natural result.

----------


## Jrw651

http://www.flickr.com/photos/111350685@N04/12823329815/

Take a look at the template I had made for the partial in the front... I can cover the back well with concealers... Just want bring the front forward, its about 1 1/2''  I just sent in hair samples for them to match color... I choose light density.  with a curvy wave...

Hopefully this partial blends in and lasts through 6+ months through the summer.  Should be receiving it in early April.  When and if I lose enough hair to shave the top off for a topper than I will consider it... If this could work the rest of the year and restore my confidence that would be amazing.

I choose not to fill the temples in for a more natural look.

Anyways check the specs I sent in below..


1. Base - all Swiss lace- 

2. Density - light on the hairline, 

3. Color- Match hair sample

4. Length -4"

5. Curl- 3.2cm

6. Free style on the hairline 

7. Bleached knots

  How do you ventilate the piece?  Anyways, thanks for the advice, its very helpful and its great to hear this from someone with the experience.  Appreciate it lvlace.

Also, what online company did you order your system from?

----------


## lvlace

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/111350685@N04/12823329815/
> 
> Take a look at the template I had made for the partial in the front...... Anyways check the specs I sent in below.......
> 
> 
> 1. Base - all Swiss lace- 
> 2. Density - light on the hairline, 
> 3. Color- Match hair sampl
> 4. Length -4"
> ...


 I will respond in reverse order to your comments...

1.   Online companies.  I have only ordered from a couple online companies. And I have ordered directly from Chinese factories.  Since you are new to hair pieces, ordering directly from China is not advisable.  Only go direct when you really know what you are doing.  I can suggest some of the more common online companies that have good reputations.  I do want to issue a disclaimer that I have NO affiliation with any of these companies.  I am not in the hair piece business.  If the moderator of this forum wishes to delete these companies please do so if I am violating any forum rules.  However, some of these companies are mentioned in other posts on this forum.

Here is a list (by no means complete) in alphabetical order:
coolpiece
hairdirect
hairpiece warehouse
northwestlace
superhairpieces
toplace
All have good reputations.  Also keep in mind that at some time any or all of them may have used the same Chinese factory (factories).  Wage rates in China are escalating rapidly.  It is my understanding that some factories are now "outsourcing" production to what we call in the USA "independent contractors." The IC's may be in other Asian countries.  If IC's are in fact now being used then it could become increasingly difficult to expect consistency from order to order with any company. Complaints of this type are now quite common.

2. Ventilation.....do an internet search for "hair ventilation." Lot's of links.  Better yet, go to youtube and do the same search.  Hours of videos.

3. Your specs are probably just fine.  I like French lace over Swiss because it is more durable.  Swiss is lighter and will work fine.  The other specs should work fine.  A 4" hair length will probably be cut to a shorter length that works for your situation.  Remember that hair on a hairpiece does not grow back.  If you cut it too short you are stuck with it.  

4. I looked at your pictures.  As long as the hair is cut correctly I see no reason why it will not work.  Light density varies by supplier.  There is no standard.  Since your real hair is thinning it should be OK.

Attachment will be your first obstacle to overcome assuming that all the other variables are satisfactory.  Be patient with the process. If you encounter a problem, step back, analyze, and come up with a solution. It is only difficult if you create difficulties.

----------


## Cob984

hey bro lwlace do you mind sharing your email so i can have a chat about pieces with you? need some guidance, if you dont mind ofcourse,

----------


## Jrw651

All good stuff lvlace, excellent information...If I have any Q's I'll be sure to ask you in the future.  You've been extremely helpful..

Regards

----------


## Jrw651

So after trying 2 front partial pieces from 2 different companies, I've concluded that hair systems do not work. They are extremely messy... I tried using tape, Got2bglue and glue... Nothing works... I looked like Marky Mark from the funky bunch in the 80's.... They take forever to clean to. Shit man I've tried everything, I can't accept going bald, I'm only 25. Why isn't there a cure... They can cure aids but they cant cure baldness.

----------


## Cob984

Bro go to a centre to get it fixed you are doing it wrong
or this forum
http://www.network54.com/Forum/678938/

best resource

----------


## lvlace

I agree. Most likely you are doing everything wrong! The link posted by cob984 is a great place to start. Most of the experienced users on that forum are also on the other forums that specialize in hair systems.
Cleanup is neither difficult nor time consuming. I can easily cleanup my full system that I have worn for 4 weeks in a few minutes. 
In my opinion a partial will always be the most difficult type of system for a new user. It is small, flimsy, and placement, density, cut and color are crucial. Little room for error. A full system is far easier for a beginner.
The forums should help. But, if you can find a salon that sells systems to help you I am certain
 they can make it work assuming that the partial was correctly made for you.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Yeah, I would imagine putting the thing on with clue or other adhesive would be a pain.  Especially if you are new to the process.  Might need to have a pro show you how to do it.

----------


## Jrw651

I had a professional cut both hairpieces in and she showed me how to put it on.  Problem is I have a front partial which easily gets tangled with my real hairs.  Yes I use clips to hold my hair up but glue always gets in hair.  The color on the pieces are lighter for some reason than my real hair and they simply dont look good.  Didn't like the way either of them looked.   I am an NW3.. My father is an NW3 and no one in my family is completely bald.  I wont shave my head for a topper...  I've spent several hours trying every method of attachment and cleaning and nothing works... Obviously I can't return the pieces because everything has been cut in

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Damn.  I was hoping this would work for you.  Sounds like it's more of a pain then it's worth.

----------


## fred970

> I had a professional cut both hairpieces in and she showed me how to put it on.  Problem is I have a front partial which easily gets tangled with my real hairs.  Yes I use clips to hold my hair up but glue always gets in hair.  The color on the pieces are lighter for some reason than my real hair and they simply dont look good.  Didn't like the way either of them looked.   I am an NW3.. My father is an NW3 and no one in my family is completely bald.  I wont shave my head for a topper...  I've spent several hours trying every method of attachment and cleaning and nothing works... Obviously I can't return the pieces because everything has been cut in


 Would it be rude or childish if I said "I told you so!"?

If you know you won't go past NW3, I suggest you look into hair transplants. There is no other option anyway.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> I had a professional cut both hairpieces in and she showed me how to put it on.  Problem is I have a front partial which easily gets tangled with my real hairs.  Yes I use clips to hold my hair up but glue always gets in hair.  The color on the pieces are lighter for some reason than my real hair and they simply dont look good.  Didn't like the way either of them looked.   I am an NW3.. My father is an NW3 and no one in my family is completely bald.  I wont shave my head for a topper...  I've spent several hours trying every method of attachment and cleaning and nothing works... Obviously I can't return the pieces because everything has been cut in


 Seriously... Get a hair transplant and put this behind you.  It's relatively easy to get a great result with your degree of hair loss as long as you have reasonably good donor hair characteristics.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1070 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck

----------


## Jrw651

If the transplants didn't require propecia to be effective then I would consider it.  Getting a high end semi permanent attachment for $4800 for 12 months (6 pieces and all services included) at a local place me NYC.  You get what you pay for.  The pieces I ordered online looked awful and were a complete waste of $750

----------


## Jrw651

25 is too young to feel awful about my appearance.  Sure it's i expensive, but if it looks real and is of high quality then I will make more money on my job and I'm sure the 
$5000 a year will easily be compensated if that's the case.

----------


## Jrw651

If I looked like Jason statham or vin diesel with a bald head than things would be different.  Oh well I don't, so time to do something about it that doesn't involve obsessively looking a
In a mirror or looking up balding remedies online for hours each week.  Or of course desperately seeking an answer on balding forums when many are suffering and make me feel worse.  The time is now and moving forward!

----------


## Jrw651

And hair club is for idiots who want to be hustled and scammed.  Don't do it.  If you live in a big city like me go to a local family owned hair replacement salon and they will take care of you.  I swear this is all real and I am not soliciting you

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> If the transplants didn't require propecia to be effective then I would consider it.  Getting a high end semi permanent attachment for $4800 for 12 months (6 pieces and all services included) at a local place me NYC.  You get what you pay for.  The pieces I ordered online looked awful and were a complete waste of $750


 I'm hoping you can resolve this.  I know a guy with some pretty good hair loss I hadn't seen for years.  I saw him recently with a full reasonably natural looking head of hair.  It looked real except for the fact the hair was just too full. If you can, get a hairpiece that looks less full.  Also make sure the hairline and part don't look fake.

A Norwood 3 isn't bad and neither is your recent family history of hair loss.  Taking Propecia or Avodart isn't a requirement for hair transplants.  Hopefully better treatments will come our way soon that will help men keep the hair they have at the very least.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1070 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck

----------


## Jrw651

My hair is significantly thinning and will lkely be worse than an NW3... I've decided to pay a salon $5000 for 6 pieces (12 months) to give me a real looking high end semi permanent hairpiece.... I ordered it on Thursday and will have it bonded with super glue and maintenanced every 4 weeks.  If this does not work, than may a transplant the only option because being miserable and bald or balding these past 18 months hasn't helped no matter what else i've tried.

----------


## grincher

Wearing for me is very little hassle and takes a lot less time than trying to make my former thin balding head look good. In reality, it takes me a few minutes a day to comb and style and check in the mirror.

Once every two weeks I will remove, clean and reattach my hair system, which I can do in under 25 minutes usually while watching Columbo. And there you have it.

Wearing a system is one of the best decisions I made. My only regret Waiting and dithering so long until making my mind up.

I pay £235 per system and have two systems a year. With product and cut ins I spent less than £700 a year for great looking painless hair

----------


## Jrw651

Wow that sounds amazing and it is really encouraging... I'm getting my system bonded tomorrow, hoping for the best... Going with a salon at first for a semi-permanent attach and maybe after 12 months I will go the self-maintenance more cost-effective route once I am more familiar with it...

----------


## Notcoolanymore

5k a year is some pretty serious cash.  At that price it better look awesome.  Are you getting a partial piece or one for the entire top of your head?  If you are getting a full piece do you have to shave your head into a NW6 style?  When you get it attached and styled post some pics.  Looking forward to hearing about your experience.  And you are right.  Do what you need to do to stop worrying about this crap and move on with your life.  You don't want to waste years waiting, searching, and hoping for a cure that you might never see.

----------


## grincher

there isnt much to it and in fact, I have read of both good and bad stories originating from salons. there are plenty of good suppliers in north america for a fraction of that amount.

----------


## Jrw651

http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/jr...tml?sort=3&o=1
http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/jr...tml?sort=3&o=0

See link above...

I feel better already... Still debating if it looks convincingly real though...  I feel some may suspect its definitely not... 
It was a stock piece... I think my custom pieces with be better fitted next time

I go in every 2 weeks to the salon to have it maintenanced...

Its very light, doesn't feel like anything is bonded to my head

----------


## grincher

> http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/jr...tml?sort=3&o=1
> http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/jr...tml?sort=3&o=0
> 
> See link above...
> 
> I feel better already... Still debating if it looks convincingly real though...  I feel some may suspect its definitely not... 
> It was a stock piece... I think my custom pieces with be better fitted next time
> 
> I go in every 2 weeks to the salon to have it maintenanced...
> ...


 I will be honest. Its ok, but more photos of it would help. The one I saw, I'm still in 2 minds on the hairline.

At the end of the day, $5000 is way too much regardless of how many systems or cuts. I pay $375 per unit and each one lasts 6-months minimum.

----------


## Jrw651

http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/jr...tml?sort=3&o=0

http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/jr...tml?sort=3&o=1

Honestly is always appreciated....

$5000 for 6 systems is a ton I agree... However its my first year using systems and its a busy time for me at the moment... Don't really have time for the self maintenance which can take several minutes if not hours everyday (especially for a beginner like me.... I'll learn the basics here and then maybe in a year I'll switch to the online attachments..  Time=money, especially when you work in sales like I do



Still debating weather it looks convincingly real.

Went back to the salon and they cut me a new system because I was paranoid that the first one was too dense and full on the hairline for a natural look.

This one allowed for some natural recession and I think it looks natural and is a much more cleaner convincing look.

Lace/hairline on this one is really well disguised especially considering this is what I looked like before



http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/jr...tml?sort=3&o=7

Feels good to do something about my agonizing premature hairloss that doesn't involve surgury or drugs for once..

Let me know what you think

----------


## grincher

Definitely an improvement the second go. Looks more natural and hard to tell its not real :-)

Do you have any photos of the hairline

Hair systems really do work. I've been wearing a while now and its changed my life.

----------


## Jrw651

Thanks man! 

http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/jr...tml?state=copy

Hair line is well disguised...

Hopefully they help change my life too...

The hair loss thing has been extremely detrimental to the quality of my life the past 18 months... Only 25 yrs old, especially because its happened so young.

The meds and Hair transplant failed for me... I look awful with a shaved head and have a significantly receding hairline.

This is it...

If it makes me feel good and gives me a natural appearence.  Even if I am overpaying at $5000-$8000 a year... They still include all the services and what not and I go in every 2 weeks for removal and maintenance for no extra charge... (Tips not included)

I work in sales so if I feel better about myself, I'm going to make more money so it all compensates..

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Damn, I need to get myself an effin piece!

----------


## Mike K

That looks really good man congrats. May I ask what the name of the place your going is? I would like to look into one around my area. My hair doesn't look bad right now but maybe if I switch early and keep a high hairline placement no one will notice?

----------


## Jrw651

Appreciate it man!

Its called MHN hair restoration in NYC.... It looks good and everyone I know personally keeps telling me it looks completely real which has been amazing (If I bring up the topic)... My confidence has been restored, especially when going out at night

I will however say, I'm still getting over the initial anxiety of wearing a piece and being discovered during the daytime when it is bright outside....  I'm naturally a neurotic anxious guy, so it could all be in my head...  If someone is looking above my eyes (especially some bald people who are obviously more conscious of hairlines, then the anxiety really kicks in.... Aside from that its been great and if someone asked out of speculation I would probably say I had some work done or something, no big deal...

They could definitely customize a high hairline look.... Its in NYC and is an expensive salon I will warn you.... Be prepared to shell out $5000-6000 bucks annually if not more....  However all the maintenance and fees are inclusive...  I go in every 2 weeks and get it maintenanced for no additional fees aside from the tip I give to the stylist... You get what you pay for... Otherwise I'm sure they're cheaper salons or you could buy from online companies like Northwest Lace.... I personally shelled out $500 for partial piece from Coolpiece.com (cut-in, template price included) and it looked like a dead rat on my head, not to mention you have to do all the maintenance yourself which is extremely time consuming and requires a lot of patience at first... If your willing to put up with that than thats great for you....  Time is money, you get what you pay for...  I've played sports, ran and sweated quite a bit and have had no issues... Doesn't feel like anything is attached to my head....  However when it gets really hot out we'll see if that changes

Overall I would definitely prefer this than surgery or running around with a severely receding hairline or bald head, especially because I am so young

----------


## LMS

u look good bro. 

my only concern is can bitches run their hands through your hair or even tug on it and not tell? cause bitches love doing that.

please let me know asap.

----------


## grincher

> u look good bro. 
> 
> my only concern is can bitches run their hands through your hair or even tug on it and not tell? cause bitches love doing that.
> 
> please let me know asap.


 you can use thin lace or even thinner skin pieces were you cannot tell where the joins start and stop.

----------


## Jrw651

So I've been wearing this piece for 2 weeks now and I'm finally getting used to it... It doesn't feel like there is anything on my head... I've been sweating  and playing lots of sports and it hasnt been an issue... I sleep in it as well with no discomfort.  I live in NYC and get it serviced and cleaned every 2 weeks at a salon... I get it replaced with a new one every 2 months... Its much easier with the ladies now as it has greatly reduced my anxiety and it obviously looks good..The hair just feels frizzy the way it would if you put a lot of style gel in it... Its an easy excuse if a girl runs her hands through it to just say you put hair gel in it....  Havent gotten laid in the past couple weeks but i've been meeting lots of girls and have been going on many dates, so likely soon.  Its bonded with a superglue so theres no way it could fall off..  If you tried to tear it off, there would likely be a lot of blood involved...  All is well so far and I can't complain... The only condition is that its a really high quality piece and with the maintenance and all, I'll be spending about 5-6K a year on it.... Not to mention when it gets rediculously hot during the summers, I wonder if it will detach easier or cause other problems.... Either way I am very content with it so far..

Bottom line:
If you can afford it and the balding issue has affected you as severely as it has me the past 18 months than I would strongly recommend doing this.... It may have changed my life for the better, we'll see... Feeling really great at the moment... I'll Checking off this forum for a bit... Hope you can all find a solution to your hair loss woes... I know how much it sucks and am finally glad to have found a way to relieve the anxiety and stress it brings for the time being..

If you do not live in a major city you can try the online companies... The problem is you have to learn to attach, deattach and the maintenance all by yourself which can be extreemly time consuming.... Up to you though.. Good luck...

Research carefully, alot of salonists and some online companies will rip you off.. 

Dont do Hair Club for men either.. They will rip you off... Go find a family owned salon who values their customers and has excellent service... They rely on repeat business and will treat as well as anyone can

----------


## Cob984

good to know its working out man, gives me more confidence

----------


## Mike K

> So I've been wearing this piece for 2 weeks now and I'm finally getting used to it... It doesn't feel like there is anything on my head... I've been sweating  and playing lots of sports and it hasnt been an issue... I sleep in it as well with no discomfort.  I live in NYC and get it serviced and cleaned every 2 weeks at a salon... I get it replaced with a new one every 2 months... Its much easier with the ladies now as it has greatly reduced my anxiety and it obviously looks good..The hair just feels frizzy the way it would if you put a lot of style gel in it... Its an easy excuse if a girl runs her hands through it to just say you put hair gel in it....  Havent gotten laid in the past couple weeks but i've been meeting lots of girls and have been going on many dates, so likely soon.  Its bonded with a superglue so theres no way it could fall off..  If you tried to tear it off, there would likely be a lot of blood involved...  All is well so far and I can't complain... The only condition is that its a really high quality piece and with the maintenance and all, I'll be spending about 5-6K a year on it.... Not to mention when it gets rediculously hot during the summers, I wonder if it will detach easier or cause other problems.... Either way I am very content with it so far..
> 
> Bottom line:
> If you can afford it and the balding issue has affected you as severely as it has me the past 18 months than I would strongly recommend doing this.... It may have changed my life for the better, we'll see... Feeling really great at the moment... I'll Checking off this forum for a bit... Hope you can all find a solution to your hair loss woes... I know how much it sucks and am finally glad to have found a way to relieve the anxiety and stress it brings for the time being..
> 
> If you do not live in a major city you can try the online companies... The problem is you have to learn to attach, deattach and the maintenance all by yourself which can be extreemly time consuming.... Up to you though.. Good luck...
> 
> Research carefully, alot of salonists and some online companies will rip you off.. 
> 
> Dont do Hair Club for men either.. They will rip you off... Go find a family owned salon who values their customers and has excellent service... They rely on repeat business and will treat as well as anyone can


 Thanks for the update and the advice. I am very happy for you man! Congrats!

Also, does anyone have any idea where I could find a salon like this? I live in Oklahoma.

----------

